# For Whom The Bell



## oldman 80

*A SHIP IS MISSING*

_Oh bell supreme,
Thy toll,
Therefore,
Where art thou ? _


----------



## WilliamH

oldman 80 said:


> *A SHIP IS MISSING*
> 
> _Oh bell supreme,
> Thy toll,
> Therefore,
> Where art thou ? _


Send not to see for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee.
From q book by Ernie Hemingway


----------



## WilliamH

oldman 80 said:


> *A SHIP IS MISSING*
> 
> _Oh bell supreme,
> Thy toll,
> Therefore,
> Where art thou ? _


Send not to see for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee.
From book by Ernie Hemingway


----------



## John Cassels

Down the track a train came runnin'
England 3, France nuthin' .


----------



## trotterdotpom

WilliamH said:


> Send not to see for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee.
> From book by Ernie Hemingway


"Send not to know for whom the bell toos, it tolls for thee" was written by John Donne in the 17th century.

Ernest Hemingway used it in the title of his book "For Whom the Bell Tolls".

Sorry to be a smart ar*e, but I lost that argument myself many years ago.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

Is the Lutine Bell still rung at Lloyds? Didn't Lloyds end up in the poo a couple of years ago?

The "Names" were "written in water" (a phrase I read somewhere the other day and rather liked).

John T


----------



## oldman 80

WilliamH said:


> Send not to see for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee.
> From book by Ernie Hemingway


Hey Hey Hey
Attn:- Barrie Youde.
I see the makings of more poets beginning to emerge here.
You Could have some competion emerging on that front, - but still a long way to go I suspect.
Never mind - it's a start.
(Applause)


----------



## oldman 80

trotterdotpom said:


> Is the Lutine Bell still rung at Lloyds?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Lloyds end up in the poo a couple of years ago?
> 
> The "Names" were "written in water" (a phrase I read somewhere the other day and rather liked).
> 
> John T
Click to expand...

*No it is not*, and that I suggest, is perhaps the greatest loss of all.

Now we are far less informed,
Now we too often don't know.

The consequences/Implications of that ? - Well you can judge for yourselves.
(Scribe)


----------



## John Rogers

trotterdotpom said:


> "Send not to know for whom the bell toos, it tolls for thee" was written by John Donne in the 17th century.
> 
> Ernest Hemingway used it in the title of his book "For Whom the Bell Tolls".
> 
> Sorry to be a smart ar*e, but I lost that argument myself many years ago.
> 
> John T


And there I was thinking Gary Cooper said it in. "For Whom The Bell Tolls"B\)


----------



## Samsette

*Pussy*

Ding, dong, bell,
Pussy’s in the well.
Who put her in?
Little Johnny Flynn.
Who pulled her out?
Little Tommy Stout.
What a naughty boy was that,
To try to drown poor pussy cat,
Who ne’er did him any harm,
But killed all the mice in the farmer's barn.[1]


Winchester 16th Century. Before bulk carriers.


----------



## ben27

good day old man80.s.m.5thmarch,2013,10:07.re:for whom the bell tolls.gary cooper,ingrid bergman.in a film by that name.google has all information on what the saying means,stay well.ben27


----------



## duncs

On the same theme....'Down the glen came Denholm's men, like a troupe of ballet dancers, one in ten were time served men, the rest were fu.......'


----------



## oldman 80

Samsette said:


> Ding, dong, bell,
> Pussy’s in the well.
> Who put her in?
> Little Johnny Flynn.
> Who pulled her out?
> Little Tommy Stout.
> What a naughty boy was that,
> To try to drown poor pussy cat,
> Who ne’er did him any harm,
> But killed all the mice in the farmer's barn.[1]
> 
> 
> Winchester 16th Century. Before bulk carriers.



(Applause)
BRAVO; BRAVO; BRAVO
(@)


----------



## oldman 80

duncs said:


> On the same theme....'Down the glen came Denholm's men, like a troupe of ballet dancers, one in ten were time served men, the rest were fu.......'



*Now that is just Brilliant* (Applause)
Engineering Supers - Post 1980 - of course.
(LOL)


----------



## John Cassels

duncs said:


> On the same theme....'Down the glen came Denholm's men, like a troupe of ballet dancers, one in ten were time served men, the rest were fu.......'


Pretty good Duncs , good party piece for the Denholm dinner
dances !.


----------



## WilliamH

trotterdotpom said:


> "Send not to know for whom the bell toos, it tolls for thee" was written by John Donne in the 17th century.
> 
> Ernest Hemingway used it in the title of his book "For Whom the Bell Tolls".
> 
> Sorry to be a smart ar*e, but I lost that argument myself many years ago.
> 
> John T


I new that Hemingway was not the original writer, I should have said quoted by Hemingway in his book For Whom the Bell Tolls.


----------



## oldman 80

Samsette said:


> Ding, dong, bell,
> Pussy’s in the well.
> Who put her in?
> Little Johnny Flynn.
> Who pulled her out?
> Little Tommy Stout.
> What a naughty boy was that,
> To try to drown poor pussy cat,
> Who ne’er did him any harm,
> But killed all the mice in the farmer's barn.[1]
> 
> 
> Winchester 16th Century. Before bulk carriers.


(@)
Three blind mice, 
Three blind mice,
see how they run,
see how they run,
they all run after the farmers wife,
who cut off their tails with a carving knife,
three blind mice.

(Whaaa)


----------



## spongebob

Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet
Her clothes were all tattered and torn
It wasn't the spider that sat alongside her
it was little boy blue with his horn


----------



## John Rogers

Mary had a little lamb
She also had a bear
You always saw Mary's Lamb
But you never saw her Bare.


----------



## Derek Roger

Good Grief it gets worse by the minute . Derek


----------



## oldman 80

Derek Roger said:


> Good Grief it gets worse by the minute . Derek


Thats possible too,
or in the words of G&S,

Quote:-
_When the foeman bares his steel, 
Tarantara! tarantara! 
We uncomfortable feel, 
Tarantara! 
And we find the wisest thing, 
Tarantara! tarantara! 
Is to slap our chests and sing, 
Tarantara! 
For when threatened with meutes, 
Tarantara! tarantara! 
And your heart is in your boots, 
Tarantara! 
There is nothing brings it round 
Like the trumpet's martial sound, 
Like the trumpet's martial sound 
Tarantara! tarantara!,_

Unquote.

(*))


----------



## John Rogers

Derek Roger said:


> Good Grief it gets worse by the minute . Derek


How about this one Derek," It Was On The Good Ship Venus" or even " "The Ballad Of Eskimo Nell" I would be banned for life.(A)(*))


----------



## Boatman25

Sounds a bit like a North Korean war chant that tarantara

Mary had a little lamb
The Obstetrician had a fit


----------



## John Rogers

trotterdotpom said:


> "Send not to know for whom the bell toos, it tolls for thee" was written by John Donne in the 17th century.
> 
> Ernest Hemingway used it in the title of his book "For Whom the Bell Tolls".
> 
> Sorry to be a smart ar*e, but I lost that argument myself many years ago.
> 
> John T



For Whom The Bell Tolls John Donne

No man is an island,
Entire of itself.
Each is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manner of thine own
Or of thine friend's were.
Each man's death diminishes me,
For I am involved in mankind.
Therefore, send not to know
For whom the bell tolls,
It tolls for thee.


----------

